# Would appreciate additional suggestions



## beaur (May 31, 2013)

I feel as if I've tried many solutions, and wanted to post here in hope of additional suggestions. Recently, my symptoms have intensified again after moving to begin graduate school--I don't think anything else in my environment (i.e. diet) has changed significantly.

Have been struggling with IBS-type symptoms for 2 years now. My primary symptoms are bloating, gurgling, churning, feelings of intense discomfort. If anything, my bowel movements tend toward D, but it's not full-fledged D. My symptoms are most intense directly after waking up in the morning, and that is usually accompanied by a feeling of intense hunger. The churning in my abdomen is almost constant (especially before eating), and can often hear the stomach gurgling. After eating breakfast, both the intense hunger feeling and the bloating subside somewhat.

I've tried the following:

-Cutting out gluten, dairy, eggs, all separately for significant periods of time. No change in symptoms. Have been unable to detect any correlation with diet at all.

-After colonoscopy/endoscopy, gastro put me on low dose of Nortriptyline which *might* take the edge off a little.

-Have had all the traditional medical exams, including stool samples, all of which were negative.

-Tried several different digestive enzymes and probiotics including Digest Gold and VSL--no reduction in symptoms.

-Herbal teas such as chamomile, ginger, and peppermint which seem to offer the most success, but aren't perfect.

-Have been taking Diatomaceous Earth for about a month. At first, thought it had reduced symptoms, but they appear to have returned with a vengeance with the move.

-Have tried Aloe Vera which didn't seem to have any impact.

-Have tried Apple Cider Vinegar, which may have reduced the bloating ever so slightly.

Things I'm thinking about trying:

-Slippery elm

-Bimuno powder.

Does anyone have suggestions? I highly appreciate them.

Thanks.


----------

